# WTF Hoover Dam



## yukonjack (May 22, 2005)

Early reports saying it was a transformer explosion.


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

That was my guess...


----------



## ChillyH20WV (Jul 5, 2005)

yukonjack said:


> Early reports saying it was a transformer explosion.


Yep more of a fire than anything. No monkey wrenching to see here folks


----------



## hysideguy67 (Jul 15, 2021)

Does a transformer explosion produce black smoke? Don't know, just curious


----------



## BreckenridgeBear (Jan 15, 2021)

See it: Massive explosion rocks Hoover Dam


Officials said there were no injuries following the fire on Tuesday in the turbine house of the massive power-generating dam, which supplies electricity to parts of three states.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## John the welder (May 2, 2009)

Yes, they are full of mineral oil.


----------



## hysideguy67 (Jul 15, 2021)

John the welder said:


> Yes, they are full of mineral oil.


Thank you


----------



## vozproto (Aug 9, 2021)

yukonjack said:


> Early reports saying it was a transformer explosion.


 Damn Decepticons.


----------



## hooligan shmulligan (Jan 31, 2020)

"massive" no wonder no one trusts the news these days. The click bait sensationalized head lines are getting old.


----------



## John the welder (May 2, 2009)

hooligan shmulligan said:


> "massive" no wonder no one trusts the news these days. The click bait sensationalized head lines are getting old.


The wall between the transformers is there in case one blows up, the other is protected.


----------



## John the welder (May 2, 2009)

If that transformer blew, it would be massive!


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

Yep John is right. The mineral oil is an insulator and a cooling agent.


----------

